# GM Posts 1.1 Billion Dollar Loss



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,153875,00.html


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

They are trying to figure out how to make it better. Just watch GM will bounce back. Hey look at what Chrysler did and Chrysler was in a bigger funk when they bounced back.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

GTOJ said:


> They are trying to figure out how to make it better. Just watch GM will bounce back. Hey look at what Chrysler did and Chrysler was in a bigger funk when they bounced back.


Didn't Chrysler go bankrupt, then had to be bailed out by congress and eventually was bought out by Diamler-Benz?


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

You are right on that. But that is a huge funk!!


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

1.1 Billion in 3 months is a pretty huge "funk".


----------



## GTOJ (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude GM is huge, it might be a big funk to you since 1.1 billion is a huge number for a single person to fathom, but to a huge corporation like GM it is big but not something you can not bounce back from. Stop making such a big deal about it, are you for GM or against them?


----------

